# Interesting Experience



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I went over to Sportsmans in Riverdale this afternoon looking for a few items. There was a bunch of guys sitting around by the gun counter. I asked whats going on ????? They said they where there this morning and got a number to come back this afternoon and be in line to purchase any of the guns that came in on the shipment today. :shock: I guess the prime guns were any AR's that came in. Folks : It's officially nuts. :O•-:


----------

